# anyone ever seen one of these filters?



## 06ram

so i went an bought some stuff of a guy and he asked me if i could use an extra filter so i said sure why not it free right well he gives me this prehistoric looking filter i have never seen nor heard of, it looks pretty crazy and has 3 intake tubes? he said it flows about 900gph> just wondering what you guys thought probably never gonna use it but, just wondered what i had


----------



## 748johnd

It is a Supreme Aqua King made by Danner. They made 3 or 4 different models. The one you have is the most powerful. Years ago I had their smallest one and the second most powerful one they made. Actually, I kind of liked them. Your model would have come with two large intake tubes (not round, but a rectangle with rounded ends) and they provided a plug so you could get water into them to start the siphon.


----------



## Nighthawk

I also remember those. I never used them but I do remember seeing them on large tanks at the lfs.


----------



## 748johnd

Back again. On second thought I believe your filter is called the Super King. You can still buy filter pads for these filters. I believe they measure 4 by 12 inches. My large one was the Aqua King. One nice thing about these filters was that if babies got sucked up into them they could live there until you took them out. I wouldn't mind having one again.


----------



## 06ram

ya u dont know much about them i even tried google search and it didnt turn up much,so thanks for the info.... so is this thing worth holding on to, or trying to sell, or just throw away lol? Ill probably never use it I have enough filters


----------



## PfunMo

What you have is the early model of todays model HOB. Before they were "improved" by using lightweight cheap plastic for motors, etc. Before filters were meant to be thrown away every few years. Yes, they look like prehistoric things but that is because they last forever.  I recommend keeping it for when your new improved plastic model quits. :roll:


----------



## 748johnd

I agree with PfunMo. I would hang onto it. The impeller on the largest two models was huge compared to the impellers now. Someone on EBay was looking for a motor like yours. I wish I had never sold my two. I had them for several years. The small one I had was called the Aqua Master if my memory is still somewhat intact. Also, I think the largest two models required a little oil for the motors now and then, but I'm not sure.


----------



## 06ram

I dunno exactly which one i have, but there is a little label on mine that say to oil every three months


----------



## 748johnd

06ram, Yours is the Super King. It was the most powerful one. The Super King had the rectangular outlet. All the others had round outlets.


----------



## PfunMo

That is a place where even a dinosaur needs help.  When you do the oil bit, use very little. You do not want to get heavy with it and get oil in the tank. NO OIL in the tank. :-? Not even off your hands after oiling the filter. Wash and dry and think it over before putting hands back in the tank. :wink:


----------



## planenut007

I too have seen these things had one but do not recall model. I used it on an old 100 gal for a while, tank sprung a leak and I sold the whole works to a friend, he used the filter long after that, if memory serves right they were quit noisy, but did a good job.


----------



## MonteSS

I used to have two of those on my 125 in the late 80's. Great filter.

....Bill


----------



## Trisomy21

Keep it, it's almost an antique


----------



## 06ram

i filled an extra 30 to try it out, this thing moves some water i had all 3 intake tubes primed and they couldnt keep up with this thing, they just kept enough water in it to not dry run the pump...


----------



## PfunMo

Sounds like a place for some CPVC pipe and a couple elbows? Since this motor is air cooled rather than water cooled, running dry may not be as large a problem.


----------



## 808 newbie

I had something like that, was a bit scary handleling near water


----------



## kingdave

I just resurrected two of the Aquamasters from an old box of 17 year old equipment I've been storing since my college days. They are alive and still kicking after all of those years. They do need to be oiled, but I've lost the instruction manuals and am unsure where the oil needs to be applied... any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mambee

I had this filter back in the day. There should be 1 or 2 tubular openings on the motor where the oil is added.

Mike


----------



## aquariam

I recommend keeping it for when your new improved plastic model quits. :roll:[/quote]

Although plastic impeller wells don't last as long in all conditions, if you use a prefilter and don't get sand in it, you should get 10 years guaranteed out of an aquaclear motor if not 15. even then you could replace the impeller and or well for about twenty dollars.

Overall what you get for $20USD in a HOB is pretty good these days.


----------



## A.Angel G

that was one of the best filters ever made but it had one thing that made it fade away back in the early 90's. most of the filters made today have the motor pumping the water from the tank to the filter but this one had the motor pumping the water from the filter to the tank so to set it up you had to use airline tubing to suck the air out of the intake tubes and that was too much trouble for most people because with the ones made now you just add water to the filter box and the motor gets that air pocket out for you. the thing that makes this filter better is the fact that the water going into the tank could be set to go where you want it and not just fall into the tank where you put the filter box. back then I used those with the water being pumped into the tube of an undergravel filter for saltwater tanks. if you'd like to sell it Email me and I'll buy it from you because these days I don't have any of those and I miss them.


----------



## A.Angel G

just went through my old filters and I still have two of the Aqua Masters (the smaller model of these)


----------



## BC in SK

A.Angel G said:


> to set it up you had to use airline tubing to suck the air out of the intake tubes


Never heard of that.
Used this type of filter for over 20 years. You submerse the J-siphon in the water and put a plug on the end of the siphon and pull the plug after it's in the filter box.
Owned 3 Supreme super kings and one Aqualogy 600. My first was actually an Aqualogy 300, but that one didn't last that long, maybe 3-4 years as the plastic motor-propeller casing busted.
Like the aquology 300, the smaller Aquamaster only has 2 J-siphons so it's not as much of a PITA to set up. And these will run fine with only 2 J-siphons.
The OP's Supreme Supreme king is missing a J-siphon so of course it will suck air big time. They came with 4 J-siphons, but I purchased an extra and ran all of mine with 5.....because at times they would still suck air with only 4. A cichlid would often hit into them and they would dislodge, making lot's of noise after they start sucking air.
These filters last as long as they are oiled at least once a year. But the J-siphons do not flow that well requiring many of them. They are such a PITA to set up. Would never go back to this type of filter as setting up that many J-siphons is such a PITA. Two supreme super kings on just my 180 gal. alone meant setting 10 j-siphons every time you clean them. And they really have small area for filtration material as if you stuff too much floss it will slow or stop the J-siphons, and it will suck air. They actually NEED to be cleaned every week!


----------



## Ronzo

Forum;

...good filter, which works great and can be simply unhooked from the back of tank and taken completely to sink for all maintenance work...I ran one of these for years without any major issues...it worked very well on my (understocked) 55G. If siphon on intake tube(s) is lost, it must be manually reestablished...it will not self-prime as tube(s) lift tank water into enclosure and filter media...this has the advantage that any big abrasive particles that come in are caught by media and don't make it to impeller to hurt it. I've upgraded to E400 (with Reynolds mod) because of the bio-wheel advantages, but if I didn't need the bio-wheels, I would put it back into service in a minute. Periodic lube of motor bushing is required...no big deal there... Cheers


----------



## BC in SK

06ram said:


> he said it flows about 900gph>


I know this is an old thread, but just to clarify, this filter, Supreme Super King, was rated at 600 gph ( Aquology 600, as well). The smaller model, Supeme Aquamaster was rated at 300 gph (just like the Aquology 300). One of the few good things about this type of filter, is they do move a lot of water. 
Shortly after I first got the aqualogy 300 ('77-78), I did a test to see how much it pumped. I placed it on the front of the tank and flipped the motor around so it pumped into a 5 gallon pale and timed it with a stop watch. With brand knew filter floss it pumped around 250 gph. I was satisfied it pumped close to it's rated gph. All filters are rated with out media. When i got the aqualogy 600 ('79) I did the same test and got a flow rate around 550 gph. I got my 3 Supreme Super Kings in the early '80's, and did not do this test on them, but i am certain they would pump virtually the same as an Aquology 600.
The other great attribute of this pump is it's longevity. My Supreme Super kings were run for 17-18 years and still worked like knew (other then giving shocks if you touched the motor housing while it was plugged in :lol: ). The aquology 600 was used off and on over this span, but in it's later life needed coaxing to get going by pouring water into the box to get it's initial start. I hucked them out around 1999-2000. Good riddance. Running all 4 meant setting 20 J-siphons. Did i mention already that J-siphons are a supreme PITA? :lol: 
The other fualt of the filter is a lack of filtration media. A one gallon 4" x 12" box in which you can only put a couple inches thick of filter floss. If you try to stuff too much filter floss you'll slow or even dislodge the J-siphons and the filter will make a racket sucking air. And the larger models (Supreme superking and aquology 600) have the same size box as the smaller models, even though they pump at least twice the amount.


----------



## Narwhal72

The Superking and Aquaking shared the same box. The Aquamaster PME used a smaller box.

We used to use those boxes as fish holders for bagging fish at TFP. The Aquamaster PME box was the perfect size and most preferred. But it was also brittle. A couple of drops and they were toast.


----------



## mambee

I had this filter back in the day. I'll take you back even further. Did anyone have the Metaframe Dynaflow filter? I can still recall replacing the small plastic ball bearing on a regular basis.


----------



## BC in SK

mambee said:


> Did anyone have the Metaframe Dynaflow filter?


Yup, had one of those for a while. And before that I had a couple Hagen Biogenics ( at least that's what I remember they were called). The Hagens had a little hand pump you attach to the top of the siphon but the plastic ended up ripping fairly quick, so you ended up having to set the siphon the regular way by submersing them. These magnetic drives did not last very long for me. There was always problems with alignment of the magnets through the plastic box, and often had to wack on the box to get them started :lol: I had a real bias against magnetic drive for many years because of my first experiences with power filters, and really believed direct drives (like Supreme and Aqualogy) were superior for quite some time. 


Narwhal72 said:


> The Superking and Aquaking shared the same box. The Aquamaster PME used a smaller box.


Ah, didn't realize Supreme had an even smaller model. Mixing up Aquamaster with Aquaking. Only owned the Super Kings but knew Supreme also had an equivalent model to the Aquology 300 ( the Aquaking, not the Aquamaster).


----------



## BC in SK

Looking at some pictures of the Dynaflow filter on the internet reminded me of the "with Magic Magnet Drive" label on the back of the filter. Even as a young kid, I thought this rather silly or corny to be calling it magic. 1960's-ish and outdated labeling for the mid-70's. It ran probably about 4 years or so, and then got converted into an air-driven HOB after the motor/magnet stopped pumping. One of the simplest ways to change over to air driven was to shove a Tetra brilliant filter ( with the sponge removed) into the box, but from different spare parts I also did other conversions. Also had purchased air driven Hobs that worked with over flow, like modern HOBs, I think long before there were power filters that ran this way (?). From my reading and looking at pictures, I think Dynaflow was the first to come out with a powered overflow HOB (like the modern) in '75 but I never took note of this style of power filter until the Hagen Aquaclear 300 in the early '80's. Really liked that filter initially, but didn't last for me, again reinforcing my dislike for magnetic drive.
Tried to find pictures of the older Hagens form the early '70's, but didn't find any. Found the name though, Bio-zonics (not Biogenics). They had a different siphon since they employed an attachable hand pump. Top part of the siphon was sort of squarish, blue in color, with a protrusion where you attach the hand pump. Round and accordion-like, you push up and down on it, until the water squirts out of a tiny hole, then pull the hand pump off, and put a small cap on the protrusion. The hand pump is thin plastic, so with any amount of use, it rips, forcing you to go back to the conventional way of submersing and using a plug (or the palm of your hand which is fine for 1 or 2 siphons, but very difficult for 5 j-siphons due to the lack of space).
Looking at pictures of the Supremes on the internet, I noticed siphons that are essentially 2 J-siphons fused together to make one. Those must have come out later, as in the 1970's and early '80's they all came with the regular J-siphons. Also seen some Supreme Super kings that are colored all black; that must be somewhat newer (early 90's?) as I only remember them with grey motor, blue mounting, and beige colored plastic for the propeller housing (like the OP's)


----------



## Belair62

We used to use our thumb to get the siphon started until someone made a J shaped bulb type siphon starter. Later on they came up with a plastic end cap on a stick ! Fond memories.


----------



## BC in SK

Belair62 said:


> We used to use our thumb to get the siphon started until someone made a J shaped bulb type siphon starter. Later on they came up with a plastic end cap on a stick ! Fond memories.


I don't remember too much about setting the siphon on the Dynaflow. It's conceivable that the diameter of the tube was smaller then the Supremes and the Aqualogies, as it is a much smaller pump. I know that with the J-siphons on the Supremes and Aqualogies, my thumb is not large enough to make a good seal. Also, the Dynaflow and Hagen Bio-zonics only needed 1 siphon to run as I doubt either would do much more then 100 gph with media in them.
Had the stick with the cap, but seldom used that, and lost them over the years. I used a red plastic thimble-shaped plug (not even too sure where that came from), but on occasion mis-placed it, so had to use the palm of my hand. The 4th and 5th siphon were real tough using only your hand, and when I finally did get the last, I often had knocked out another siphon and had to do it again! Frustration and swearing. No, I don't have fond memories of J-siphons :lol: 
Never used the double J-siphons; didn't even know they existed until I started trying to find pictures of Supreme power filters. Seems like that would have been a real improvement (?) as you would only have to set 1/2 as many and should actually flow more water as there would be larger flow area because of the way they are joined in the middle (?). Considering the largest size came with 4 j-siphons (Supreme SuperKing and Aqualogy 600) and that really didn't quite cut it as they could still suck air at times with 4, the double j-siphons with increased capacity might have been a real improvement (?).


----------



## BC in SK

Sort of curious as to when some of these power filters came out. 
From my reading, I understand the Metaframe Dynaflow came out in the mid-6o's. If it is not the first, it's among the first. I got it much later, '74-75, a Birthday present from my oldest brother. I had both going on my 60 gal. for a while (the Dynaflow and the Hagen Bio-zonics) and seems to me the Hagen was a slightly bigger pump. Also had the smaller sized Hagen, that I never really had it working very much. Wiggle and wack is how you had to start these magnetic drives after a few years of use :lol: 
I was around aquariums from a young age, and got my start in the hobby when I was given a 60 gal. (52" x 16" x 16") in '73-'74. I had 2 brothers much older then me who would have purchased the Hagen power filters, probably somewhere around '70-72. These pumps were already sort of worn out by the time they were handed down to me.
One of the things I got with the tank was a fairly extensive library of fish books. One of the books, called Oscars (I believe it came out around '69-70) talks about power filters and shows a picture of a Supreme power filter (If I recall correctly) so the Supremes were also already around in the '60s. Two J-siphons (If i recall correctly) so probably an Aquaking? Unfortunately I accidentally got rid of all these books sometimes in the '90s by using garbage bags to move and mistaking it for garbage  
I think the Supremes came out first...and the Aquologies were the imitation or knock off. This link shows an Aquology 600 in great detail. 1976 copyright, so probably the date that first came out (?).https://picclick.ca/Vintage-Aqualogy-Power-Plus-600-Aquarium-Filter-323166178360.html I know in the late '70's, Aquology had a lot of advertising in the magazines; Supreme not so much. One advertisement I do remember is an Aquology 1200. Two pumps and 8 j-siphons all in one double length box. Of course what is the point of that, it's just like 2 except it would be one cumbersome box. Yeah, It's about gph and bragging rights for the biggest pump.
I did find pictures of packaging for the Supreme Superking that shows they came with 4 j-siphons or 2 double J-siphons. Second row on this link shows one box with the 4 j-siphons and a couple others showing the 2 double siphons. https://www.google.ca/search?rlz=1C......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.sJzk7Q3gUfs I think the double j-siphons came out much later, like mid to late '80's(??). I also did find pictures of packaging for the Supreme Aquaking that show 2 j-siphons and a single double siphon( though for some reason can't find the picture now that shows Aquaking packaging with 2 single J-siphons). This shows a Supreme Aquaking in great detail:https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/brand-new-aquaking-power-filter.478664/.They call the double j-siphon a "king siphon". This short youtube link shows what I think is a later model Supreme Superking (black with 2 double j-siphons), Aquology 300 and a Dynaflow. All pumps I owned in the past:



 By the mid '80's the modern style of HOB was out in full force (particularly the Hagen Aquaclears). Sort of hard to compete with something you just add some water, plug it in and it self-primes. Way more convenient. So I would imagine the double J-siphon is sort of in response to this, as setting 1 or 2 siphons is at least less of a PITA then setting 2-4 or more. The change to black color, probably in response to their knock off competitor, Aqualogy, since they were black.
There is something to be admired for equipment that lasts. Possibly, also, part of the downfall of these direct drives. Once you purchase it, you may not have to replace it for 20+ years. So that as well, would hurt sales, as they don't have to be replaced very often. Can't say I have ever owned a piece of Aquarium equipment that lasted as long as the Supremes and Aqualogies. I am sure people have had Eheims that have lasted as long or longer, but they were always very "pricey". First seen those on the show tank at a pet shop in the late '70's. Certainly wanted them, but were way out of my price range.


----------



## Belair62

Simpler times. Slate bottom tank.A bag of floss. Some activaded charcoal, a piston air pump or one of the new ones that just buzzed away. Wish I would have kept some of that old vintage stuff.


----------



## BC in SK

Belair62 said:


> Slate bottom tank.


That's sort of before my time.
In 1980 I purchased a 50 gal. from a friend, and that was the first time I had ever seen a slate bottom. Didn't know they even existed before that. Lot's and lot's of chrome trimmed tanks still around at that time; owned many of them from 5-25 gal. but they all had glass bottoms. Then again, slate bottom tanks i may have seen set up would have had substrate, so the slate would have been unknown to me. 
Virtually all of the larger tanks around here would have been custom made. Just beginning to see larger purchased tanks with the new style of plastic trim when i started in the hobby.


Belair62 said:


> Some activaded charcoal


Really, never used charcoal, as my oldest brother had instructed me that it was of no real benefit.


Belair62 said:


> a piston air pump or one of the new ones that just buzzed away.


People i knew that had piston pumps had many, many small tanks. But i am familar with some of the smaller air pumps that were around in the '70s as i did use air for some smaller tanks. The metaframe air pump, zobeko, Hagen had some. Silent giant, seen them, but never owned one.
Since i was given a tank with big cichlids, my initial start in the hobby was with power filters.


----------



## Belair62

Dad raised angels in the late 50's thru the 60's. I used to watch. Always slate and chrome trim tanks and those crazy air pumps. I also remember a green kind of oval shaped one that buzzed horribly with a screw on top to adjust flow. Ther were LFS in every neighborhood of Chicago and we visited many of them ! Now they are pretty much all gone save for one or two. I have always had aquariums thru my whole life.


----------



## BC in SK

Belair62 said:


> I also remember a green kind of oval shaped one that buzzed horribly with a screw on top to adjust flow.


Could it be the Star air pump in this link:http://morefish.homestead.com/collectibles.html. Seems to me we had one of those in are box of extra aquarium parts, accessories and junk. Never used it because it made such a racket :lol: . There was quite a few air pumps that had a knob or screw adjustment. As the air pump got older it was a catch 22. Turn it down so it's quiet and it barely pumps (definitely won't run an air stone). Turn the adjustment up and it's real loud. Sometimes changing the diaphragm or other parts improved it; though often it didn't change much.
Now I've got a Whisper 60. Not exactly sure when I got it as I am not always using it. It has 4 feet with rubber. Real quiet. Don't even know what it's like inside as I have never had to open it up. I think it's light years better then any air pump I used in the '70's or '80s!


----------



## mambee

I got my start with slate-bottomed and metal framed tanks in the late 60s. Everyone in my neighborhood bought their fish and equipment from Carl, who ran a fish shop out of his basement on Watson Avenue in the Bronx. I used to visit once a week to purchase live tubifex worms. He used a shot glass to scoop them out and the cost was $.50/shot. Local fish shops are mostly extinct in my area.


----------



## Belair62

BC in SK said:


> Belair62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also remember a green kind of oval shaped one that buzzed horribly with a screw on top to adjust flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the Star air pump in this link:http://morefish.homestead.com/collectibles.html. Seems to me we had one of those in are box of extra aquarium parts, accessories and junk. Never used it because it made such a racket :lol: . There was quite a few air pumps that had a knob or screw adjustment. As the air pump got older it was a catch 22. Turn it down so it's quiet and it barely pumps (definitely won't run an air stone). Turn the adjustment up and it's real loud. Sometimes changing the diaphragm or other parts improved it; though often it didn't change much.
> Now I've got a Whisper 60. Not exactly sure when I got it as I am not always using it. It has 4 feet with rubber. Real quiet. Don't even know what it's like inside as I have never had to open it up. I think it's light years better then any air pump I used in the '70's or '80s!
Click to expand...

Yep the top one and the bottom one. The Star pump was a very loud buzz. Cool pics.


----------



## Belair62

mambee said:


> I used to visit once a week to purchase live tubifex worms. He used a shot glass to scoop them out and the cost was $.50/shot.


We used to harvest tubifex in the Skokie Lagoons !


----------



## Methodical2

Old thread, but I had to reply. I still have 2 of those filters that I got from my Aunt when my Uncle past away back in the early 80s. She gave me all of his equipment, including my 1st 125g tank. My uncle is the reason I own an aquarium (fish room) that's built into the wall with a fish room behind the tank - that's how he had his fish room setup. I used to sit for hours in his fish room watching all the fishees when I was a little kid. I used to find fish living happily in those filters that were sucked in.


----------



## donparadowski

The reason the pumps wear out is the impeller shaft and the hole it goes into at the bottom of the pump body wears. Replacing the shaft is only a temporary fix. Has anyone devised a way to do a better rebuild? I can be reached directly at [email protected]


----------

